# Benefit Slam Tournament for Hannah Brannan and Family



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Benefit Slam Tournament for Hannah Brannan and Family

The low down: I am looking for my fellow anglers to step up help a family in need. One of my wife’s classmates at Stetson Law School suffered a massive stroke and is in critical condition. She is 27, married with 2 kids, and no health insurance. Her husband works nights and is in the process of selling everything they own to assist raising funds for Hannah’s care and daily living expenses. The purpose of this tournament is first and foremost to raise money for this family and for us to have a good time doing it.

START SIGNING UP BELOW!

When: Saturday – December 12th, 2009. 6:00am until 2:00pm

MUST SIGN IN BELOW.ALL TEAMS MUST PAY VIA CASH during morning check in @ 6:00am.

What: Artificial Lure Photo release format that will count total inches of 1 Redfish, 1 Snook and 1 Trout. $20 dollar per person buy in or $40 dollars per team. 

Where: Cockroach Bay Boat Ramp. Check-in will be from 6am til 7am. The tournament will end promptly at 2:00pm. You must be at the ramp by the 2:00pm deadline. Any boat showing up after 2:00pm is disqualified. Period! Weigh-In will be at the Simmons ramp. 

Rules:
1) This is a artificial lure tournament "NO LIVE BAIT!"

2) This is a 2 man per boat, team tournament. Kayaks will be allowed 1 person per kayak. 2 kayaks = 1 team. All teams must launch from the E.G. Simmons boat ramp boat ramp. You cannot tow/carry the yak by boat. Kayaks and Canoes are welcome! 

***Team Kayaks must stay within 100yds of their team mate. ***

3) You will weigh in total inches of 1 Redfish, 1 Snook, & 1 Trout. Every boat must have one (1) digital camera with a corresponding USB cable on board. Cameras must be cleared with no photos on them. Each boat must have one (1) measuring devise on board. All measuring devices must be inspected by tournament officials. Each photo must have the entire fish, measuring board and tournament marker in the frame. No exceptions!

4) Wading is allowed.

5) Fly Fishing is allowed and encouraged.

6) Fish must be above the FWC minimum slot requirements, over max slot is ok. Any fish under slot will be DQ’d.

7) Each angler may only use one rod at a time. No soaking or trolling un-manned rods.

8) Since this is a photo release tournament, I encourage live release but if you’re going to take fish home for dinner, so be it. You will not be penalized.

WINNERS WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE TOTAL INCHES OF THE THREE SPECIES – 1 Red, 1 Snook & 1 Trout.

9) You must check in at the E.G. Simmons boat ramp boat ramp between 6-7am. We'll visually inspect each boat, before launching "No cast nets, no live bait etc. shall be on any boat". Trailering is not allowed. All boats/kayaks will leave from E.G. Simmons boat ramp Boat Ramp. NO EXCEPTIONS!

10) No Chumming of any kind!

IF ANYONE HAS ANY GOODS, SERVICES OR GIFT CERTIFICATES THEY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE FOR THE TOURNEY, WE'LL HAVE A DRAWING AT THE END OF THE DAY. Please shoot me an email at [email protected]

If you are unable to attend but would like to donate, please email me.

PAYMENT METHOD: 
Entry Fee: $20.00 per person or $40.00 per team****ALL TEAMS MUST PAY VIA CASH AT CHECK IN AT 6AM ON TOURNAMENT DAY. 

We will take entry fee and donation money at the boat ramp.

This is a 30% payback tournament Prize Structure: 
Prize Structure: 70% of the total pot will benefit Hannah’s family. 30% will paid out for Top 3 teams:
1st. 15% of pot
2nd. 10% of pot
3rd. 5% of pot

Special: Most spots on a legal Redfish will win something TBD *** 

The rules are set. If you can't abide by them, please do not fish this tourney. This is meant to be a fun gathering of like minded folks to assist a family in need first and foremost. Monetary reward is secondary.

Good Luck and let's have a good time!

***PLEASE POST YOUR TEAM NAME BELOW AND I'LL ADD IT TO THE LIST***


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like to send a huge thank you to Vince at Skinny Water Culture for donating some sweet gear for the prize raffle.  Thanks Vince!


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

The prize for the Redfish with the most spots has been determined! 

Thanks Scottyd! 

Winner of the spot contest will win a fly fishing charter with Capt. Scott Davis fishing the Charleston, SC skinny for Reds. Awesome!


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

A big thank you to Kent Hickman for donating a couple of his breathelikeafish microfiber shirts for our prize raffle at the weigh in. Thank you Kent!!


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Mark Knowles of HardCore Kayak Angler’s Club is donating a Outback giftcard to the raffle. Thanks Mark!


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

A trust has been set up for Hannah's family. If anyone would like to donate please make the check out to: 

Brannan Family Trust

Email me at [email protected] for information on where to send your donation. 

Thanks to everyone who has signed up and donated so far. 

Regards, 

Erik


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Teams: 


EzE & Dephollywood
Capt. Bruce & TBD
Team RedBaron - Rob Nixon & RJ Reynolds
John Burger & TBD
Capt. Scott Davis & TBD
Capt. Tim Whitfield & Son
Capt. Billy Turner & Son
Jonathan Miller & TBD
Jeremy Lee & TBD
Kent Hickman & TBD
Team "mitz-b-havin" & Nozzelman
Mark Knowles and Ron Henderson are "Team Prowler"
Ryan Alise and Chris Kluesner are Team "Effin' Schweet"
John and Eugene are "Team FlatZtalker"
Nik Comeau and Russ Caipen are Team "Slik-N-Cider"
Texas Dan and Brian are team "Texello"
Team SkinnyWaterCulture - Vince & TBD
Team Trashcanslam
Team Artifishal Intelligence
Team Noe Technology
Team Ultralight and SLAM_dance


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like to thank Pugar at Custom Gheenoe for donating a ton of gear for our raffle. Thanks Pugar!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wanna make sure I have this right, cause this kinda reads funny: are there two different launch spots for this tournament (eg simmons and cockroach bay)?? they are both listed in the initial post above. sorry, not familiar with the area, and just wanna make sure i have my facts straight.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Launch is going to be from Cockroach Bay. We had to change it because of what time the park opened. 

-Richard


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

No worries, just wanted to make sure I was gonna be at the right place.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

JRSWFL and Noe Technology are one in the same


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

Teams: As of 12/11


EzE & Dephollywood
Team RedBaron - Rob Nixon & RJ Reynolds
John Burger & TBD
Capt. Scott Davis & TBD
Capt. Tim Whitfield & Son
Capt. Billy Turner & Son
Jonathan Miller & TBD
Jeremy Lee & TrashCanSlam
Kent Hickman & TBD
Team "mitz-b-havin" & Nozzelman
Mark Knowles and Ron Henderson are "Team Prowler"
Ryan Alise and Chris Kluesner are Team "Effin' Schweet"
John and Eugene are "Team FlatZtalker"
Nik Comeau and Russ Caipen are Team "Slik-N-Cider"
Texas Dan and Brian are team "Texello"
Team SkinnyWaterCulture - Vince & TBD
Team Artifishal Intelligence
Team Noe Technology
Team UltraLight & Slam_dance
Fish Addict and BTrain, Team FishTrain
JoseC and countryboy_UCF, Team TBA
DoubleHaul and TBA, Team No Show
Shallow Pockets and Brent W., Team Shallow Pockets
Ezylyf and Boattrash, Team TBA
Edwin Vividor and Rusty Shimer
CowboysFan and DesignDawg
Team FLATZBROKE
Fishmaster892 and redfish - Team TBA
Fishvision and Lime Cider, Team Seein' Green
DesignDawg and CowboysFan – Team FishDicks
IntimiGator and Lineman21 – Team name TBA
Team Dew Hopper
David Wessman


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks like the weather held decent..,anyone know the results or some fishy tales :-?
-anytide


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, results are we won our own tourney. Go figure, lol We ended up raising over $1100 for the family. A full report will be posted tomorrow. And a teaser pic for anyone that reads this before the report is posted.


----------



## E (Jan 22, 2008)

The tournament to benefit Hannah Brannan was a great success! I would like to personally thank Rich for his help in making this thing happen. I want to also thank the HCKAC for making this part of their monthly Fish n' Lunch event. Great group of guys and I can't thank them enough. I would also like to thank everyone who participated and donated to help this family in need. Thank you Kent of BLAF and Vince of SWC for donating some kick ass gear for our raffle. Pugar of CG also donated a ton of gear that was raffled off as well. Thanks again for your support. This tournament ended up rasing over $1100 for Hannah's family. 



Out of the 32 teams that signed up, 26 arrived eager to brave the elements. Weather reports for Saturday were mixed but mostly bad. However, we had good fortune and other than a stiff ENE wind, the day was beautiful. 



Congratulations to all our to our top 3 finishers and raffle winners. 



1st with 42" - EzE and DepHollywood

2nd with 41.5" Effin' Schweet

3rd with 41" Team Fish Dicks



Team Fish Dicks












Team Effin' Schweet
















and me congratulating myself for getting it done!


----------

